
Zeno’s Paradox of the Tortoise and Achilles - lunchbreak
http://platonicrealms.com/encyclopedia/zenos-paradox-of-the-tortoise-and-achilles
======
lunchbreak
Another great video on this from numberphile -
[https://youtu.be/u7Z9UnWOJNY](https://youtu.be/u7Z9UnWOJNY)

